# Eufala



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Left home at 7. Stopped in Dothan and bought 6 dozen shiners for $21. Very good price. Got to Eufala about11 and stopped by Piggly Wiggly to buy a few groceries and get the Rooster Livers I had ordered last week. To my surprise the meat market manager saved me a case of 12 just like I wanted. Started setting noodles at 2. Not takers yet. Gonna quit at 5 and go eat in town.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Believe it or not but my first fish on the noodles was a crappie.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I always wanted to fish Eufala, never have, keep us posted, and post some pictures if you can, good luck.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Just the 1 crappie. Will start again about 8am.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Waiting with baited breath for more reports.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Damn familly issues held me up. Be on the water myself in about an hr. Maybe Billyb ain't caught them all by then.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Left the ramp at 8. Set 15 noodles first then trolled around very slowly attempting to spider rig while checking the noodles. Checked several bank spots and no fish yet. I think we have 3 crappie and 4 catfish. The big sow in the box grabbed a noodle and headed down the creek. Went about 1/4 mile before we caught up with it.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Real slow in chewalla.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Left the noodles out when we came back to camp for lunch. Went back about 2. 15 noodles found 0 fish caught. Everybody we have talked to said they had no luck. Going across the lake into GA in a little while to eat a seafood buffet. It's amazing to me how spending a day on the boat just wears me out.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

We are not going to start until about 10. It was 32 here this morning. Sun is out and should warm up quickly. Going to fish about 4 hours then come in and clean what we have caught. Then going out for Mexican food for an early supper. I am going to drop noodles in the creek tonight and see if the bite is better. Wonder how YELLOWCAT did yesterday?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

2 crappie and 1 cat. Didnt catfish much at all. May try a little while this morning but water Is still too cold. Catfishing in the creek has always been better here this time of year.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

This morning was as bad as yesterday. 2 crappie and 1 cat. Telling some now while watching my jugs. Disappointing results.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice crappie caught while trolling.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Lost 2 cats I assume on jugs right at dark. They must have taken a course on how to wrap around a treetop because as soon as they bite they head to the bank and are hung before I can get to them.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Left my jugs out and picked them up about 8. 3 more eater cats. One jug was bouncing up and down going under and when I grabbed it nothing there. Makes no sense.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Frost on everything this morning. Warming up nicely. Going to launch soon. The bite will be hot after we leave in the morning. This coming weekend would have been better but you have to come when you can.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Friend wanted to fish on his Ranger this morning. It hasn't been cranked since April 2020 so it had a bad battery. By the time we go to town and get ready to fish it is 2pm. Caught 2 nice cats and 1 crappie. Headed home in the morning.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

billyb said:


> One jug was bouncing up and down going under and when I grabbed it nothing there. Makes no sense.


In my younger years, I used to do a little jug fishing with a buddy; when the jugs did that he would claim it was the snapping turtles picking off the bait but not getting the hook.


----------

